# Brian Shaw agrees to be the Denver Nuggets' next coach



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> Brian Shaw will be the new coach of the Denver Nuggets, according to an NBA source.
> 
> The Indiana Pacers assistant coach and former Phil Jackson pupil will finally get a crack at being a head coach, taking over for George Karl, who was fired this month.
> 
> ...


http://www.denverpost.com/nuggets/ci_23530600/brian-shaw-agrees-be-denver-nuggets-next-coach


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm glad they are giving him a chance. He might not have the résumé that George Karl has but I think he'll do great in Denver.


----------

